

Ask HN: Any book recommendations for Geek Humour? - sidmitra

I loved the sillyness of Douglas Adams, the even more old school sillyness of PG Wodehouse(wasn't geek but still pretty good).<p>I've searched and read some random sci-fi humour but wasn't blown away. Perhaps I was reading the wrong things. Do you guys have any suggestions?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Terry Pratchett.

[http://www.lspace.org/books/reading-order-guides/the-
discwor...](http://www.lspace.org/books/reading-order-guides/the-discworld-
reading-order-guide-1-5.jpg)

Specifically for geeks I would start, perhaps, with "Going Postal".

------
russell
Charles Stross, The Atrocity Archives and others in the Laundry series. Not
foolishness, but a good sense of humor. For foolishness, try Robert Asprin's
Myth Adventures.

